# H&S MINI MAXX



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Anyone running one? Concerns?


----------



## speed_m5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just bought mine. i will be picking it up today. I got the mini max race tuner with a full 5" pro flow exhaust and the EGR delete along with the piller mount. Cant wait to get it installed


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Mine is due Friday, but I going out of town this weekend. Post up what a 500+ HP diesel Truck runs like...lol

The egr delete is allready installed in all the mini maxx so I hope you didnt pay extra for it. Or did you just get the plate? they said I will not need the plates just leave it in place.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

No plate needed, all electronic on these motors. 

Well worth the money if you want the gauges and such. Otherwise the XRT Pro is fine, same tuning, just no gauges.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I have the black maxx with 5" TBE and couldnt be more happy. BE SURE to get the transmission tuner too that H&S sells, its like 300 bucks on rollin smoke diesel


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

For which truck?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Ford 6.4


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

I have had the H&S Black max for the last 15k miles and have had no problems, that sucka is bad to the bone. the shifting is a lot different and takes some getting use to. but seeing the faces on the dodge owners after you blow their doors offf is priceless.

As for the EGR Deleted by the tuner it will still cycle. if you want to do it right i would do an EGR delete with wastegate.

I went from about 280 miles a tank to close to 400 miles, its like a new truck.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

remi19 said:


> I have had the H&S Black max for the last 15k miles and have had no problems, that sucka is bad to the bone. the shifting is a lot different and takes some getting use to. but seeing the faces on the dodge owners after you blow their doors offf is priceless.


Id love to meet up with ya so my dodge will blow the doors off your chevy / ford. only 400 miles to a tank? thats pretty sad, i was getting that stock w/ 35's. I went from houston to new orleans (375 miles) on half a tank...


----------



## speed_m5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Mine is a 08 dodge so thats why i got the egr delete plate. i will be installing it all this comming week when i get a day off. So looking foword to getting this DPF exhaust off.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> Id love to meet up with ya so my dodge will blow the doors off your chevy / ford. only 400 miles to a tank? thats pretty sad, i was getting that stock w/ 35's. I went from houston to new orleans (375 miles) on half a tank...


It's a 25 gallon tank. I have never put more than 23 gallons when on dead E,

So that means your getting 35 miles to the gallon.

I'm sure you Dodge is fast but the dash will fall off....lol:work:


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Ford 6.4


I got an 08 6.4 and have been kicking this idea around for a bit. I would like to know how it all works out for you after the install.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

El Carnicero said:


> I got an 08 6.4 and have been kicking this idea around for a bit. I would like to know how it all works out for you after the install.


I'm not the first,

http://www.powerstroke.org/forum/search.php?searchid=3804939


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Blue Fury said:


> Id love to meet up with ya so my dodge will blow the doors off your chevy / ford. only 400 miles to a tank? thats pretty sad, i was getting that stock w/ 35's. I went from houston to new orleans (375 miles) on half a tank...


what kind of power does that dodge have, HP? your just like all the dodge owners out there, always cutting fords off and blowing smoke.


----------



## speed_m5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Got mine installed this week, It was a VERY easy task even the new 5" turbo back exhaust. WOW even on the no power setting you can tell a HUDGE difference. Best part i like is even on the hott setting there is NOT the big cloud of *black *smoke that comes out of the truck. Plus at highway speed i have never seen the overhead read 22.8 mpg, cc @ 65 and rpm of 1500


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

speed_m5 said:


> Got mine installed this week, It was a VERY easy task even the new 5" turbo back exhaust. WOW even on the no power setting you can tell a HUDGE difference. Best part i like is even on the hott setting there is NOT the big cloud of *black *smoke that comes out of the truck. Plus at highway speed i have never seen the overhead read 22.8 mpg, cc @ 65 and rpm of 1500


Go to their website and download the hot damm tune, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Any truck can be made real fast with enough $$; however, with just tuning and bolt ons, no diesel of any brand can touch the 6.4 - high 12's in the quarter with good programming, inatke, and exhaust - almost unbelievable.

The 6.4 is prob the worst diesel ever made stock and prob the best with minor aftermarket stuff on it. I've owned a 7.3, 6.0, duramax, and now a 6.4 and have a father-in-law that has had a couple Dodge's and now a 6.7 Ford. All except the 6.7 have ben modified - some just a little (like the 6.4) and some with built motors.

Anyhow, there are lots of good options out there for the 6.4 as far as programmers. Pick the one you like best and run with it - getting the DPF off anf shutting the EGR is the best thing that you could ever do for your truck!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

fishnfool said:


> - getting the DPF off anf shutting the EGR is the best thing that you could ever do for your truck!


You mean this thing:cheers:


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> You mean this thing:cheers:


I had to put mine back in this week thanks to Ford. Took it in to fix a/c and they reflashed my computer so now waiting on SCT (I use Innovative tuning and only works on SCT which doesn't support new Ford flash yet). Anyhow, I hate my truck now, don't even want to drive it. Can't wait to rip it back off!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

SCT is working diligently to get this done. Talked to Matt today and they are hurrying..


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

remi19 said:


> what kind of power does that dodge have, HP? your just like all the dodge owners out there, always cutting fords off and blowing smoke.


Im running 505 RWHP and 1090 lb / tq


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> Im running 505 RWHP and 1090 lb / tq


Dyno sheet?


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> Im running 505 RWHP and 1090 lb / tq


6.4 with just a good tune (not one of the canned off the shelf programmers), intake, and exhaust is bumping 600hp at rear wheels. Torque varies truck to truck but 1200+ is very doable. Lots of dyno sheets on powerstrokenation to prove that. And 1/4 times in the 12's - realy is unbelievable how strong they are (twin turbos and 50 pounds of boost with stock set up is the key).

Either way - over 500hp with almost stock trucks is amazing - we used to spend tons of money on older trucks to get there.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> 6.4 with just a good tune (not one of the canned off the shelf programmers), intake, and exhaust is bumping 600hp at rear wheels. Torque varies truck to truck but 1200+ is very doable. Lots of dyno sheets on powerstrokenation to prove that. And 1/4 times in the 12's - realy is unbelievable how strong they are (twin turbos and 50 pounds of boost with stock set up is the key).
> 
> Either way - over 500hp with almost stock trucks is amazing - we used to spend tons of money on older trucks to get there.


Im also running 35's BFG KM2's on the dyno. Ill get my dyno when i come home, im currently working offshore. Ive never ran the 1/4 or anything, I want to get a sun coast tranny, injectors, and compounds next year.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> Im also running 35's BFG KM2's on the dyno. Ill get my dyno when i come home, im currently working offshore. Ive never ran the 1/4 or anything, I want to get a sun coast tranny, injectors, and compounds next year.


That's what I'm talking about! Then you'll be making the power to school people. Gets expensive though, things will start to break. I put tons of money into my old 7.3 to get it to the levels we can get now with just good tuning - all the newer trucks without the emissions mess are impressive.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

fishnfool said:


> That's what I'm talking about! Then you'll be making the power to school people. Gets expensive though, things will start to break. I put tons of money into my old 7.3 to get it to the levels we can get now with just good tuning - all the newer trucks without the emissions mess are impressive.


Josh - what truck are you running now? I have to say, removing the blue tec BS allowed the engine to actually breathe! I have my eyes on a 2011 Power stroke, see how they hold up..


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> Josh - what truck are you running now? I have to say, removing the blue tec BS allowed the engine to actually breathe! I have my eyes on a 2011 Power stroke, see how they hold up..


I've got a 2010 Ford 6.4. If you want to leave stock, the new 6.7 in the 11s is a better option than the 6.4; however, if you are willing to remove emissions and tune, the 6.4 is a beast. The 6.7 doesn't appear to be able to get to the levels the 6.4 is due to running out of air and maxing out on fuel rail pressure at around 500hp. It is an awesome truck though! I love the 6.4 (twins turbos from factory hard to beat) and will keep it for a while but my next truck will likely be a 6.7 Ford.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Does anyone running tunes on their 2010 and 2011 Fords have any issues as far as reliability? Do the tuners and emissions deletes help mileage very much? Anyone ever been refused an inspection sticker for having a truck with emissions deletes? I am asking because I have a 2011 ford f250 and it is getting horrible mileage and it is getting worse all the time. But the truck is running just fine. Well there is a bad turbo lag but other than that it is great. I am to the point where I will either sell the truck or get a tuner and do the emissions deletes. Kind of more interested in finding a 2003 to 2005 dodge with a cummins 5.9 long bed 6 spd manual with less than 70000 miles but those are almost non-existent. 

Any feedback on this much appreciated.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

commtrd said:


> Does anyone running tunes on their 2010 and 2011 Fords have any issues as far as reliability? Do the tuners and emissions deletes help mileage very much? Anyone ever been refused an inspection sticker for having a truck with emissions deletes? I am asking because I have a 2011 ford f250 and it is getting horrible mileage and it is getting worse all the time. But the truck is running just fine. Well there is a bad turbo lag but other than that it is great. I am to the point where I will either sell the truck or get a tuner and do the emissions deletes. Kind of more interested in finding a 2003 to 2005 dodge with a cummins 5.9 long bed 6 spd manual with less than 70000 miles but those are almost non-existent.
> 
> Any feedback on this much appreciated.


What kind of mileage are you getting in your 6.7L ?


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Last check was at 14.5 mpg on highway running 65 on cruise control. Best mileage (hand calculated) was at 3000 miles and 21.7 mpg. Now at 22000 miles dropped to 14.5. It has been a slow steady drop and hasn't stopped yet. Which is a shame because this is the best truck I have ever owned or driven except for the mileage. Maybe they will be able to find out what is causing this when I take it in to the dealer tomorrow. Supposed to have an engineer come down with diagnostics to look into it. They said they would need the truck most of the week.


----------

